# Medical Insurance Re-imbursement in Dubai if we took basic Nextcare PCP RN3 Network



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Friends, 
May I know anyone in this forum got Re-imbursement on there medical bills paid on a clinic which your Nextcare PCP RN3 Network is not covering. If yes, how much percentage of applied value you got ? And how you did it ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It should tell you what the co-pay amount is, so you can work out what you'll get back. Trick with this is NOT to go somewhere outside the network.


----------



## mhmmdsiyad (Mar 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> It should tell you what the co-pay amount is, so you can work out what you'll get back. Trick with this is NOT to go somewhere outside the network.


Thank you for quick reply. We gone outside network "Aster Clinic - Al Muteena"
Due to emergency and the co-pay is 20?. They are Really tricky with this card as they are not covering major clinics..Only unwanted clinics have coverage with this card.


----------

